# Superior



## rickyd (Mar 5, 2021)

Need a little help on year please. Serial number A00106 checks to 53 but is on bottom bracket. Thanks for any reply Rick






ps there not another number behind the six I cleaned more


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2021)

I believe the serial number was stamped in the last few days of October 1951. That low number was not recorded but that doesn't surprise me. Looking at the dates I have to assume they were running two serial stamping machines.  

10/27 ------------------ H407071 --------------- H408159
10/29 ------------------ H408160 --------------- H409745
10/30 ------------------ H409746 --------------- H411346
10/31 ------------------ H411347 --------------- H412703

11/02 ------------------ H412704 --------------- H415028
11/02 ------------------ A01370 ------------------ A03490
11/03 ------------------ H415029 --------------- H415615
11/05 ------------------ H415616 --------------- H416609
11/05 ------------------ A02491 ------------------- A03601
11/06 ------------------ H416610 --------------- H417846
11/07 ------------------ H417847 --------------- H421135
11/07 ------------------ A03602 ------------------ A06488
11/08 ------------------ A06489 ------------------ A09750


----------



## juvela (Mar 6, 2021)

-----

it may be a matter of lighting or perspective but it appears in images provided that blades may be customized rearward ever so slightly

---

iirc derailleur geared Superiors were coming through by 1963...what was the first year for them to have such drive trains?

thank you for any information  


-----


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> it may be a matter of lighting or perspective but it appears in images provided that blades may be customized rearward ever so slightly
> 
> ...




The Superior name was reincarnated in 1962 as a 15 speed and steel alloy framed road bike.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 6, 2021)

and yes fork is bent


----------



## juvela (Mar 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The Superior name was reincarnated in 1962 as a 15 speed and steel alloy framed road bike.




Thank you very much!

And how long had the model name been dormant when it relaunched for the 1976 model year?


-----


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2021)

juvela said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And how long had the model name been dormant when it relaunched for the 1976 model year?
> 
> ...



I believe it was only a two year run with that model name, 1962 thru 1963 and in 1964 the Sierra took it's place.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Superior is due for another revival! 1st generation seems to go from 1938-WWII; 2nd generation from 1949-1952?; 3rd generation from 1962-63; 4th generation from 1976-78; fifth generation from 1981-82 (or was it 83?). In every case except the 2nd generation, the Superior was second only to the Paramount; the 2nd generation started in 1949 was behind the Paramount and the 1st generation Continental.


----------



## juvela (Mar 6, 2021)

-----

thank you so much for this most thorough answer!     

greatly appreciated.

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I believe it was only a two year run with that model name, 1962 thru 1963 and in 1964 the Sierra took it's place.



The Sierra was concurrent with the Superior in 1963.
The Sierra had the electroforged frame of the Continental while the Superior had a fillet brazed chrome-moly frame.
I think it would be more correct to say that the Super Sport replaced the Superior in 1964, with different gearing.


----------



## juvela (Mar 7, 2021)

-----

thank you,

enjoy very much reading the history of these models from the experts!    


-----


----------

